# Wellness Dry Cat Food



## dbuckle2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I got my first hedgehog a few days ago, she is a two year old albino. Is Wellness Indoor Health Adult Cat Food okay to feed her?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Its a great food but a lot of hedgies won't eat it. Mine started out eatting his really well but now eats around it in his bowl.


----------



## dbuckle2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I put some in her food dish last night and she gobbled it up! The lady I got her from had her on a dry cat food with the first two ingredients were corn and was concerned, so I am switching her. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, switching her off the food with corn is a good idea but make sure to do it slowly so she won't get an upset tummy! 

Here's a topic about dry cat food. 
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Do it slowly, meaning mixing the wellness in with what you were feeding. And over the next few weeks mix in less and less of the bad food till it's no longer in your hogs mix at all.
Most people here feed at least 3 different cat foods in their mixes,so you might want to add another food or two in the future.


----------

